# new puter...which popup stopper to use?



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi all,

I am getting a new puter for Christmas (Santa must luv me!!)
It's a Dell Desktop Dimension 2400. It comes with McAfee.
What I'd like to know is...what pop up stopper would run best on this system, that won't conflict with McAfee and my other nasties programs.
In my present puter I have the following installed and plan on keeping them with the new puter:
I have McAfee AV now with it's spam killer & firewall.
Script Sentry
AdAware 6
Spybot S&D
Tauscan

I would very much appreciate any advice or suggestions!!
Thank you very much


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

Have a look at this page with several free and paid products. Look here Then you can test them out.


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

I use MyIE2 for my browser. It has a pop-up blocker built in (as well as a number of other features). MyIE2 is a shell for IE, so you still have all the IE functions (favorites, any tool bars you have installed, etc.) but you get much more functionality. It is free too.

http://www.myie2.com/

I have also seen people say that the Google tool bar has a good pop-up stopper in it. I don't use it though, so I can't vouch for it.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I would get the Google toolbar if you want to use IE, no need for another program, it's just an add-on to Internet Explorer. Personally, I use Avant Browser, which is a browser based off of IE, but it has tabbed windows, a built-in popup blocker, and other features as well.


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi Joanied
You may not be able to use Spybot or Ad-Aware any longer if you get a new Dell you may want to read this....http://forums.techguy.org/t184904/s.html


----------



## guilo (Dec 9, 2003)

Google toolbar works great.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

IWM, isn't that just precious. It sounds like Dell is being paid to put some spyware on their pcs by someone, and if you run Adaware or S&D you'll wipe it off, thus defeating the purpose and probably violating some contract, so they can't legeally advise you about it. I've got a Dell at work, and run anti-spyware all the time......oops.
Oh, by the way, I use free Popup stopper, seems to work alright.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

I use CleanMyPC Popup Blocker. After installing this program, it will appear in your toolbar. The program will remove the popup ad immediately and won't flash the ad for a split second like most popup blockers do.

http://www.registry-cleaner.net/pop-up-blocker.htm


----------



## starman2002 (Jul 11, 2003)

The Google Toolbar works great for me.


----------



## Saint Anger (Jul 18, 2003)

If you prefer to stick with Internet Explorer, 
I'd get the Google Toolbar.

-or-

Use Firebird, with a built-in pop-up blocker 
(and a built-in Google search box if you want it). Works great.

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firebird/


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I use Netscape 7.1 with their pop-up stopper. Works fine and it's free.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

google toolbar rocks!!


----------



## stocker340 (Oct 8, 2002)

Best pop up blocker there is and free!
No tool bar either

http://www.kolumbus.fi/eero.muhonen/FS/Download.htm


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

I tried the EMS Free Surfer mk II Popup Blocker and I thought it did a good job by doing a clean block without flashing the ad for a split second like some Popup Blockers do. My only negative was it used alot of System Resources for a small program.

So I'll stick with the CleanMyPC Popup Blocker as I described in Post # 8. It's a small program and uses very little System Resources.


----------

